# embed clip art in e mail



## kaloop (Oct 23, 2007)

I am unable to send an e mail that I have written in word, with clip art . I write it in word, with the clip art where I want it to be,and then I select all and copy it. When I try to paste it in aol email I am writing, all that pastes is the words--no clip art! Help! I there a way to embed the clip art?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

most likely only if you compose the email in the app itself. i know of very few apps that will take everything you copy from a ms app. i think it has something to do with the way ms codes their apps.


----------

